# Rätsel Thread



## AMUN (5 Aug. 2007)

Die Regeln sind denkbar einfach:

*Wer richtig rät muss selbst ein Rätsel posten*

Tipps sind selbstverständlich auch erlaubt, aber erst nach einer gewissen Zeit.


Nun aber zum ersten Rätsel:



*Was ist das?

Helmut Kohl hat einen Kurzen, Arnold Schwarzenegger einen Langen, Ehepaare benutzen ihn oft gemeinsam, ein Junggeselle hat ihn für sich allein, Madonna hat keinen, und der Papst benutzt ihn nie.

Was ist gemeint?*


----------



## Fr33chen (5 Aug. 2007)

Lösung: *Der Nachname*

Rätsel: Vor langer Zeit herrschte ein König, der stets alle Gefangenen hinrichten ließ. Um deren Schuld zu beweisen, hatte er eine kleine Schatulle mit einem weißen Elfenbein-Kügelchen und einem schwarzen Ebenholz-Kügelchen. Jeder Gefangene durfte eines der beiden Kügelchen aus der Schatulle ziehen. War's das schwarze, so galt er als schuldig und wurde hingerichtet. Zog er dagegen das weiße, so kam er frei. Merkwürdigerweise gelang es aber nie jemandem, das weiße Kügelchen zu ziehen, und im ganzen Land flüsterte man sich bald zu: "Unser König, der Fiesling, hat zwei schwarze Kügelchen in seinem Kästchen." Doch niemald traute sich das laut zu sagen, und so zogen weiterhin alle Gefangenen das schwarze Kügelchen und wurden hingerichtet, bis eines Tages ein Gefangener die rettende Idee hatte.

*Wie konnte er sein Leben retten?*

Hinweis: Er hatte keine Möglichkeit, ein Kügelchen zu färben oder zu vertauschen. Er konnte auch nicht beide ziehen, und hätte er gar keines gezogen, wäre er ebenfalls hingerichtet worden.


----------



## AMUN (6 Aug. 2007)

*Lösung:*

Da immer das schwarze Kügelchen gezogen wurde, mußte er davon ausgehen, daß tatsächlich beide schwarz waren, wodurch er gar keine Chance hatte, das weiße zu ziehen. Er zog daher eines der Kügelchen und verschluckte es schnell, bevor jemand die Farbe sehen konnte. Somit konnte man nur nachschauen, welches Kügelchen noch in der Schatulle war, und dieses war natürlich schwarz. Die gezogene Kugel mußte somit die weiße gewesen sein. Der König konnte nun auch nicht sagen, daß die andere Kugel ebenfalls schwarz war, denn damit hätte er sich ja selbst verraten.


----------



## AMUN (6 Aug. 2007)

Eine Viererkarte für einen Bus kostet 1 Euro. Eine Einzelkarte kostet 30 Cent. Ein Mann betritt den Bus, gibt dem Fahrer wortlos 1 Euro und bekommt dafür eine Viererkarte. Woher wußte der Fahrer, daß der Mann eine Viererkarte (und keine Einzelkarte) wollte?

*Hinweis: Der Mann hatte keine weiteren Personen dabei und fuhr zum ersten Mal mit diesem Bus.*


----------



## Fr33chen (6 Aug. 2007)

Lösung: Der Mann gab dem Fahrer einen Euro in Kleingeld, sodass er auch die 30 Cent passend gehabt hätte. Somit war es dem Fahrer klar! 

Rätsel: Drei Cowboys, rise, light und Fr33chen, wurden von Indianer-Häuptling Muli gefangen genommen. Die drei winseltem um Gande, als sie an den Marterpfahl gebunden werden sollte. Muli ließ sich erweichen und stellte ihnen einen scheinbar unlösbare Aufgabe:
Er holte fünf Tücher hervor, drei davon waren blau, zwei rot. Nun stellte er die drei Gefangenen hintereinander auf: Ganz vorne, Blickrichtung zum Häuptling, rise, dahinter, gleiche Blickrichtung, light und zuletzt Fr33chen. Jeder von Ihnen bekam ein Tuch um den Rücken gebunden und musste, um freigelassen zu werden, die Farbe von diesem erraten.
Fr33chen sieht die beiden Tücher von light und rise, aber nicht sein eigenes. Er rät und liegt daneben. light sieht nur das Tuch von rise, rät und sagt die falsche Farbe.
Aber rise, der kein anderes Tuch sieht, hat genau aufgepasst und zugehört. Nun sagt er zielsicher die richtige Farbe. Und Muli muss ihn schweren Herzens freilassen.

Die Frage nun: *Das Tuch von rise hatte welche Farbe? Und wie bist du darauf gekommen?*


----------



## Fr33chen (6 Aug. 2007)

Angeblich zu schwer....

Hm, überlegt mal, was *der Hinterste (Fr33chen) denn sieht!*
Er sieht zwei...., ja genau zwei....


----------



## Muli (6 Aug. 2007)

Ich würde sagen, dass das Tuch von rise blau ist, da die anderen beiden ein rotes auf dem Rücken haben und auf blau getippt haben ...


----------



## Fr33chen (6 Aug. 2007)

Also etwas wacklig, mit Chat und allem drum und dran, haben es Aphrodite und Muli einigermaßen gelöst!

Lösung: Wenn Fr33chen (der Hinterste) vor sich zwei rote Tücher gesehen hätte, so hätte er gewusst, dass das seins blau war - also hätte er nicht falsch geraten.
Also war mindestens eines der beiden Tücher von rise und light blau.
Wenn light bei rise ein rotes Tuch gesehen hätte, so wäre das seine das blaue gewesen - also hätte er auch nicht falsch geraten.
Also hatte rise ein blaues Tuch am Rücken.

Ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## Muli (6 Aug. 2007)

Dann mache ich mal weiter nach diesem *einfachen* Rätsel:

Da ist ein Raum mit 3 Lichtschaltern und nur einer schaltet das Licht wirklich an. Nun darf man aber nur einmal den Raum betreten um nachzuschauen ob das Licht an oder aus ist.

Jedoch darf man vor dem Betreten beliebig viele Schalter drücken. Wie kriegt man nun heraus, welcher Schalter der richtige ist?


----------



## Fr33chen (6 Aug. 2007)

Lösung: Einen Schalter betätigen und warten, bis die Lampe warm ist (also ne halbe Stunde oder so ^^)
Dann schalter wieder ausschalten, nächsten Schalter an und rein in Raum.

Lampe an: Dann der Schlater, den man zuletzt betätigt hat.
Lampe aus und warm: Der Schalter davor
Lampe aus und kalt: Der unbenutze Schalter

Rätsel:
Ein selbsterfundenes, darum erwarte ich, dass es jeder lösen kann!
*Im Celebboard gibt es ein Thema, dass es fast komplett noch einmal so gibt. Und um genau zu sein gibt es dieses sogar insgesamt viermal. Wie gesagt, fast das gleiche! Warum und welches Thema?*


----------



## Muli (6 Aug. 2007)

Das ist natürlich richtig ... und anscheinend war das zu einfach 

Dann bist du wieder dran Fr33chen


----------



## Fr33chen (6 Aug. 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig ... und anscheinend war das zu einfach
> 
> Dann bist du wieder dran Fr33chen



Bereits erledigt, siehe dazu:



Fr33chen schrieb:


> Rätsel:
> Ein selbsterfundenes, darum erwarte ich, dass es jeder lösen kann!
> *Im Celebboard gibt es ein Thema, dass es fast komplett noch einmal so gibt. Und um genau zu sein gibt es dieses sogar insgesamt viermal. Wie gesagt, fast das gleiche! Warum und welches Thema?*


----------



## icks-Tina (7 Aug. 2007)

Rate - Threads????????? ^^


----------



## Fr33chen (7 Aug. 2007)

APHRODITE schrieb:


> Rate - Threads????????? ^^



Nicht schlecht, wäre auch eine Möglichkeit 
ich meine aber vor allem inhaltlich!


----------



## Fr33chen (7 Aug. 2007)

Tipp: Steht ziemlich weit oben...


----------



## Muli (9 Aug. 2007)

Ich würde sagen damit sind die *Celeb of the Month Wahlen Mai, Juni, Juli, August* gemeint


----------



## Fr33chen (9 Aug. 2007)

Ja, auch ne Möglichkeit... aber leider mein ich auch die nicht! 
Noch höher ^^


----------



## Muli (12 Aug. 2007)

Noch höher kann eigentlich nur das Regelwerk des Boards stehen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind das aber eigentlich nur 3 statt 4 ...

Oder habe ich jetzt zu hoch gegriffen??? :3dsmile:


----------



## Fr33chen (12 Aug. 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Noch höher kann eigentlich nur das Regelwerk des Boards stehen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind das aber eigentlich nur 3 statt 4 ...
> 
> Oder habe ich jetzt zu hoch gegriffen???


Genau richtig gegriffen! 

Naja:
Regeln --> Die Boardregeln
Regeln --> Die Boardregeln - Englisch Version
Regeln --> Die Boardregeln - Aktuelle Fassung
News --> Das Board-Tutorial --> Boardregeln

Aber ich gebs ja zu, so toll war das Rätsel net! 

Du bist dran!


----------



## Muli (13 Aug. 2007)

HA, hatte das Boardtutorial vergessen *schäm*

Hier das neue Rätsel:
Der Tunnel. Durch den Tunnel passen immer nur zwei Personen gleichzeitig. Die Personen stehen alle vier auf der einen Seite und sollen hindurch. Man kann nur mit Licht durch den Tunnel. Der trainierte Läufer braucht nur eine Minute, um den Tunnel zu durchqueren, der Hobby-Jogger benötigt zwei Minuten. Der Rentner braucht vier Minuten und der Gehbehinderte sogar fünf. Die Taschenlampe hat nur noch eine Leuchtdauer von 12 Minuten. Wie kommen die vier durch den Tunnel?


----------



## Fr33chen (14 Aug. 2007)

Hm...
Also wenn nur zwei Personen gleichzeitig durchpassen...dürfen die ihr Tempo anpassen?
Also kann ich theoretisch den tranierten Läufer mit dem Renter durchzuckeln lassen und die brauchen dann 5 Minuten?
Dann hätte ich eine Lösungstheorie 

mfg
Fr33chen


----------



## Muli (14 Aug. 2007)

Ganz genau ... ebide zusammen brauchen dann 5 Minuten. Und der Tunnel darf nur mit der Taschenlampe durchquert werden.

Immer raus mit deiner Theorie


----------



## Fr33chen (14 Aug. 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Ganz genau ... ebide zusammen brauchen dann 5 Minuten. Und der Tunnel darf nur mit der Taschenlampe durchquert werden.
> 
> Immer raus mit deiner Theorie



Naja, ich hätte gesagt:
Nein 

Erst dachte ich an den langsamsten zuerst mit dem schnellsten und der dann wieder zurück, aber das geht ja auch net  (zeitlich)...

Aber hin und zurück darf jeder gehen, oder?

*Edit by me:*
man bin ich doof ^^

Also zuerst die beiden schnellsten, der 1-min-Läufer geht zurück --> 3 min.
Dann latschen die beiden langsamen auf die andere Seite --> 8 min insgesamt
dann holt der 2-min-Läufer den 1-min-Läufer ab --> 12 min gesamt!


----------



## Muli (15 Aug. 2007)

Das klingt einleuchtend und ist auch einer der mehreren Lösungswege ... ! Somit RICHTIG!

Fr33chen, damit liegt es wieder in deiner Hand!


----------



## Fr33chen (15 Aug. 2007)

Ein Klassiker, auch bei Google zu finden, darum bitte NICHT googlen!  :

Ich werde dir gleich eine Frage stellen, die du ganz einfach mit "ja" oder "nein" beantworten kannst. Es wird auch keine schwierige Frage sein, denn du wirst die richtige Antwort kennen. Trotzdem wird es dir nicht möglich sein, mir die richtige Antwort zu sagen. Jeder andere könnte mir vielleicht die richtige Antwort sagen, du aber nicht. Dennoch bist du der einzige Mensch auf der Welt, der die richtige Antwort kennt.


----------



## Muli (15 Aug. 2007)

Schläfst du? Oder bist du tot?
So eine Frage vielleicht?


----------



## Fr33chen (15 Aug. 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Schläfst du? Oder bist du tot?
> So eine Frage vielleicht?



Warum? Ich kann doch beide Antworten klar mit "Nein" beantworten, wenn ich wach bin.
Und es heißt ja: "du wirst die richtige Antwort kennen"
Heißt: Ich bin voll bei Bewusstsein 

Gute Idee, aber ist es leider nicht!


----------



## Muli (3 Sep. 2007)

Wirst du diese Frage mit "nein" beantworten?


----------



## rise (17 Okt. 2007)

So hier gibt es von mir auch wieder nen /push 

Gibt es denn niemand der die Lösung weiss?Kein Rätselfreak hier?

ICH habe von dem Rätsel allerdings keine Ahnung..wenn mir was einfällt lass ich es wissen^^


----------



## AMUN (17 Okt. 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Wirst du diese Frage mit "nein" beantworten?




*Muli hat recht und das Rätsel ist gelöst *


Kraft der mir durch Admin verliehenen Rechte eröffne ich hiermit eine neue Rätselrunde.

Wer will kann weitermachen


----------



## rise (17 Okt. 2007)

Gut dann mache ich mal weiter 

Welcher Film bzw. Fernsehserie wird hier gesucht?


----------



## Muli (18 Okt. 2007)

LOL ... das müsste PIPI LANGSTRUMPF sein


----------



## rise (18 Okt. 2007)

das ist vollkommen richtig..Muli ist dran!


----------



## Muli (20 Okt. 2007)

So, dann hab ich hier mal was neues:

Durch umlegen *eines* Striches muss erreicht werden, dass die Gleichung stimmt!
Ihr könnt das Ergebnis natürlich im Textformat posten.




​
Lieben Gruß und viel Spaß beim rätseln, Muli


----------



## rise (1 Nov. 2007)

So von mir gibts nen /push!!!!!
Das ist doch net schwer^^ 


Ich weiss es aber ich möcht net schon wieder dran sein!
Also wer es weiss hinschreiben!^^


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Nov. 2007)

*195 + 75 = 270*

Also das untere linke Streichholz bei der 8 weg und zur 1 hin 
Als gewohnter 9Live-Gucker(-und-Ablacher  ) bekommt man das wirklich hin 

Gut, neues Rätsel:

_Wer googelt findet das Rätsel vermutlich recht schnell! Also bitte nicht googlen, wenn ihr euch und den anderen nicht den Spaß verderben wollt  _

*Was ist an diesem Bild falsch, was stimmt hier nicht?*




Viel Spaß beim Knobeln


----------



## Muli (14 Nov. 2007)

Es handelt sich um ein Puppenhaus, bei dem jemand beim PVC verlegen echt geschlampt hat


----------



## linkinparc (16 Nov. 2007)

naja bei der frontalen wand fehlt die tapete, unser adler hat n klobrille am hals hängen


----------



## Fr33chen (17 Nov. 2007)

Beide nicht schlecht  Und denkt mal in die Richtung weiter, das ist nämlich gut:


Muli schrieb:


> ...bei dem jemand beim PVC verlegen echt geschlampt hat


:thumbup:


----------

